# Couple of pics from today



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

Just a couple of pics...

FTS...









My big mother of an RBTA. Yup, that's just 1, been just one for about 8 years now. Never directly feed it anything, just whatever it catches and the clowns spit in it. It actually gets even bigger than you see here.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

holy crap look at the size of that BTA!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Woah! Wow! For sure that looks like more than 1! Amazing! Hope it doesn't move around much. It could cause some serious damage.


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

Trust me it's just one, lol. One giant foot and stalk, one mouth. It's been in that very spot for about 5 years now so not moving. Only damage it's doing right now is to the green monti when it expands like that. But monti is taking it fairly well, still growing.

I'll try to get a picture of it at high noon, when it's at it's biggest. lol.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

And it doesn't need more feeding than just what it picks out of the water. Interesting. Based on the size, it looks like it could swallow feeder fish whole.


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

Crayon said:


> And it doesn't need more feeding than just what it picks out of the water. Interesting. Based on the size, it looks like it could swallow feeder fish whole.


Yup, whatever it catches during feeding time is what it gets. The clowns will feed it as well. Once they get a few bites they grab some and you can see them spitting it back out into the tentacles. It would easily swallow fish whole. I used to feed it silversides directly, but that was years ago.

The only fish that really go anywhere near it are the 2 banggai cardinals. They literally sit less than an inch from it. I've seen them brush up against the tentacles on numerous occasions and it does not appear to affect them. All my other fish stay away, lol.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Really nice BTA I love it and Im sure the clown too


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

explor3r said:


> Really nice BTA I love it and Im sure the clown too


Ya she loves the damn thing, lol. The male loves it too, but the poor bastard is always tending to the eggs.


----------

